# Cpt procedure code



## allowry5 (Mar 17, 2011)

How would you code changing packing right hemithoracic cavity?...I asked last night and got a code of 12021 after looking at the code I dont believe that would be it....Any other suggestions?...


----------



## kissie (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this just a packing of an open wound that isn't healing?  If it is just for that I would say it sounds right to me.


----------

